# review - on my treatment



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi all thought i let you know .. 
ive had my review and doc was very happy with all of the tx from start to finish , but it down to only nature that i got a bfn.. 
as some ofyou know i did egg share icsi - and i asked the doc in so many words if the recipients eggs were  good  or crap and he slightly gave it away that  hers were great .. i believe she got a bfp which im glad at least i do know my eggs are fine .. he said i will have a better chance if i use all my eggs so now he is trying to get nhs tx for us cause he wants us to get pregnant . robs doctors are in a different borough so going to try andf use him as a patient , he said you have to know how to work the system  etc ...  i will find out next week if we can , been told  a year waiting but maybe less cause will back date it for us from last year ..  we will do another egg share if it is a wait for nhs as we want another pop at it this year .. then if that fails then we have nhs to do.. but if no nhs then we will try and try till we cant afford it, but doc says there is no reason why we cant get pregnant .. just up to nature ..  thankyou everyone who were  my buddies  and maybe i be your buddie again who had  bfn too .. xxx love you all ... good luck to you all who had a bfp too xxx


----------

